# Ihunt phone



## Barefoot (Jan 27, 2021)

New to the site. Wanting to learn as much as possible about calling before going out and educating a bunch of animals.
Beem playing with the Ihunt app. I like the ability to create call play sequences. I have 2 Bluetooth speakers one of them sounds good but not very loud at all the other is loud but way too much bass. Any suggestions for a Bluetooth speaker that works good.
The ihunt app seems a lot easier to use than a older foxpro that I have.
All comments replies appreciated.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

The only problem i have with bluetooth speakers is the startup sound that they make. Other than that i occasionally use the Wonderboom. But mostly FP and hand calls.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Barefoot said:


> New to the site. Wanting to learn as much as possible about calling before going out and educating a bunch of animals.
> Beem playing with the Ihunt app. I like the ability to create call play sequences. I have 2 Bluetooth speakers one of them sounds good but not very loud at all the other is loud but way too much bass. Any suggestions for a Bluetooth speaker that works good.
> The ihunt app seems a lot easier to use than a older foxpro that I have.
> All comments replies appreciated.


Which FoxPro do you use ?


----------

